# 22 Scottish Highland cow/calf pairs stolen - Woodbury TN



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a request for people that attend various animal auctions in the areas of Kentucky, Tennessee, or other auctions elsewhere in the general area. Especially "exotic" type animal auctions.

There is a Scottish Highland breeder in Tennessee that someone(s) unknown made off with 22 cow-calf pairs while they were away on a business trip a couple of weeks ago. 

Scottish Highland cattle typically do NOT get run through sale barns; the hair and horns (although very beautiful) usually lessen the price that they go for in this type of sale venue. Knowledgable Highland breeders normally either sell their animals as breeding stock or by private-party sale to people that are looking for quality beef for their freezer.

If over the last couple weeks, and for a time after this, if you happen to be at an animal auction and there are Scottish Highlands there to be sold, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know. I will pass the information on to the breeders in Tennessee. These animals (at least the cows, and probably the calves already as well) should be sporting a tattoo in their ears.

Or, if you are or happen to know a custom butcher that has recently gotten a load of Scottish Highland cattle to butcher, same thing.



https://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=10202404976704134https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...ofile_id=1184790673&share_source_type=unknown
Also, be wary of someone all of a sudden trying to sell freezer beef at what seems to be too good of a price.

Most breeders will not sell Highland calves before at least 6 months of age (I am not completely sure of how old the calves that were taken are). So someone marketing young calves would be an anomaly as well.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Yikes, I trust that all the appropriate authorities have been notified, including auctions, sale barns, vets, feed stores, etc. 

Making off with that many horned cattle is not the easiest thing in the world so they must have been planning this heist for a while! So much easier to steal something less noticeable than a Highland.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wasn't there but the Lollis Bros. in Macon, Mo just had an exotic sale this week I think, might check with them. Sounds like it was someone that knew the owners were going to be gone. They almost had to have a semi or made several trips to steal that many.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope these thieves get whats coming to them.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I hope so too. Unfortunately, at this point in time, is unlikely they will ever recover them. Best one can hope for is that they at least end up finding who did it.


----------

